# Anyone bagging their own salt?



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone here buying salt in bulk form and bagging it themselves? If so what kind of bags are you using? What are you using to tie the bags closed?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buddy tried it last year and he said it sucked. He stopped after 10 bags.The salt had to much moisture in it and would freeze if it was left in the back of the truck.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

^^this^^

The salt has to be absolutely dry for it be worth it. Most people that do it themselves just buy a heat sealer for the bags. BUT, if you have the space, you only have to buy buckets _once._


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

We just fill 5 gal buckets.Our salt is inside,we add bagged calcium to it on the floor and 
make a mix depending on temp.We call it the hot mix!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

50 lbs fits great in a sandbag and the tie is already there. Make sure it's dry when you bag it, or it will freeze. Or just keep it in a warm shop before you go out. Been bagging for 4 years now. Keeps the guys busy on the wash out days and save lots over buying bagged.

James


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What type of spreader is he using?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

A dixie cup.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

cutting the bottom 1/3 off a 1 gal plastic container works well and gives you a handle to hold on too! wesport


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why would anyone want to? You have to decide what business you're in, the bagging or spreading. 

Ever wonder why Morton, ISC, NASC, etc don't spread salt, only bag it or deliver it in bulk?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

dfd9;1310882 said:


> Why would anyone want to? You have to decide what business you're in, the bagging or spreading.
> 
> Ever wonder why Morton, ISC, NASC, etc don't spread salt, only bag it or deliver it in bulk?


I think many do it because there using small tailgate spreaders. It easier for them to 
keep dry and handle rather than dumping loose in the bed of a pickup. Plus it can be more economical over the cost of bagged to buy bulk and self bag.We put it in buckets for the sidewalk crews.
Why buy bagged when you've got 30 tons sitting inside nice and dry.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

leigh;1310918 said:


> I think many do it because there using small tailgate spreaders. It easier for them to
> keep dry and handle rather than dumping loose in the bed of a pickup. Plus it can be more economical over the cost of bagged to buy bulk and self bag.We put it in buckets for the sidewalk crews.
> Why buy bagged when you've got 30 tons sitting inside nice and dry.


X2 to that


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

X3 on that


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

By the time you by the bags, the labor, the pia factor, etc... would the savings be that great?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

To give you an idea of the savings, I did some math. At my cost I pay 3.75 cents a pound for bulk. I pay 11 cents a pound for bagged. So if you figure in buckets, that I get for free with lids, and labor which I preform myself at 20 dollars an hour. I can buy bulk, shovel it into buckets at the rate of about a ton an hour my costs I can buy and bag my own salt for 4.9 cents a pound. This allows me to make 7 cents extra per pound of my homemade bagged salt. If you really think about it, I am not makeing a huge profit this way, but I still see it as more than doubling my money between the two.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

wewille;1312828 said:


> By the time you by the bags, the labor, the pia factor, etc... would the savings be that great?


You would think, wouldn't you.



Rc2505;1312853 said:


> To give you an idea of the savings, I did some math. At my cost I pay 3.75 cents a pound for bulk. I pay 11 cents a pound for bagged. So if you figure in buckets, that I get for free with lids, and labor which I preform myself at 20 dollars an hour. I can buy bulk, shovel it into buckets at the rate of about a ton an hour my costs I can buy and bag my own salt for 4.9 cents a pound. This allows me to make 7 cents extra per pound of my homemade bagged salt. If you really think about it, I am not makeing a huge profit this way, but I still see it as more than doubling my money between the two.


Ooh, $3.50 a bag. Sorry, that isn't worth my or my guys' time. I have other things that I can make more money doing.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Rc2505;1312853 said:


> To give you an idea of the savings, I did some math. At my cost I pay 3.75 cents a pound for bulk. I pay 11 cents a pound for bagged. So if you figure in buckets, that I get for free with lids, and labor which I preform myself at 20 dollars an hour. I can buy bulk, shovel it into buckets at the rate of about a ton an hour my costs I can buy and bag my own salt for 4.9 cents a pound. This allows me to make 7 cents extra per pound of my homemade bagged salt. If you really think about it, I am not makeing a huge profit this way, but I still see it as more than doubling my money between the two.


Imagine the savings if you just use the bulk product instead! 
I understand there are reasons to bag salt and we use 2-3 skids a year as well but I don't think I will justify the effort to do it ourself.


----------

